# Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung



## PandiGaming (24. März 2017)

*Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe mich nach langen hin und her entschlossen eine Wasser Kühlung in meinen PC zubauen. ich bin gerade am schauen, wie was, wo, die Specs sind nicht so wichtig. dazu wird ein anderer Thread kommen, aber das Problem ist gerade: ich finde keinen wasserblock der verfügbar ist für die zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme. ich habe als einzige Möglichkeit  alphacool gefunden ich extra welche anfertigen, aber mir gefallen die optisch nicht wirklich. jetzt wollte ich wissen ob jmd weiß was ich als Alternative habe oder ob die evtl sogar baugleich mit einer anderen Karte ist, um den kühlblock von der drauf zumachen.

Edit : Besitze die Karte schon 
Gibt noch einen Block von Bitspower.
Hab aber keine Ahnung wo ich den herbekommen könnte ._.'  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Pandigaming


----------



## Dagnarus (24. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Punkte und Kommas helfen beim Lesen extrem...

Hast du die GPU schon oder ist geplant die zu kaufen? Wenn du sie schon hast: da wirst du dann um eine Custom Anfertigung nicht drum rum kommen. Weder Aquacomputer noch Watercool oder EKWB haben die in ihrer Komp.Liste drin.


----------



## PandiGaming (24. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Haha ja ich habs noch mal überarbeitet am Handy ist das ekelhaft mit der Autokorrektur.


Okey ja die hab ich schon durch geschaut ,also die Marken, aber wie ist es so mit den Alphacool Kühlern ? Taugen die ? Weil so wie ich es gesehen habe weite nur der GPU Chip gekühlt nicht die Spannungs wandler etc.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Die Alphacool Kühler Kühlen sehr gut, ich habe auch einen drauf.
Du musst nur wissen ob er dir gefällt. Man kann den Passivkühler auch lackieren.
Die SPAWAs werden durch das Wasser nicht aktiv gekühlt. Der Wasserkühler ist aber mit dem Passivkühler verbunden und kühlt diesen mit so das die SPAWAS auch mit gekühlt werden. Die Fullcover Kühler sind da bei den SPAWAs um die 10° besser. Der Alphacool ist aber wesentlich besser als die Luftkühlung.
Wenn der Bitspower passt Frage doch Mal bei Highflow.nl nach ob die den irgendwann liefern können.


----------



## PandiGaming (24. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Okey vielen Dank 

Ich habe raus gefunden es gibt von BYKSKI ein Wasser Block für die zotac PGF extreme die nur auf dem chinesischen Markt verkauft wird und ich werde jetzt bei zotac anrufen ob die PGF und die AMP baugleiche PCBs haben


----------



## Chukku (27. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Also im eigenen Bitspower Shop scheint der verfügbar zu sein:

https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_268_270_325&products_id=4493

wundert mich nur, dass man für eine Preisauskunft den Support kontaktieren muss.
Keine Ahnung, ob sich dieser Shop tatsächlich an den Konsumenten oder nur an Zwischenhändler richten soll.

Aber nachfragen schadet sicher nicht 
Allerdings ist das Teil bei highflow.nl (dort nicht an Lager) mit 250€ gelistet....


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Habe ja die selbe Grafikkarte verbaut und die Alphacool hatte ich sogar ende des letzten Monats schon vorbestellt gehabt, da voraussichtlich 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit an standen.
Leider hat sich die Lieferzeit vor ein paar Tagen von 1-2 Tagen auf "Liefertermin überschritten" geändert und laut Anfrage kann es noch voraussichtlich zwei Wochen dauern.

Hatte ich daher wieder storniert.

Auf highflow.nl ist der Kühler auch nicht lieferbar, zumindest ist nicht bekannt wie lange es dort dauern würde.
Zudem sind die 250 Euro auch eine Hausnummer.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich Caseking hierzu angeschrieben, da sie für andere Grafikkarten auch Kühler von Bitspower bereits anbieten.
Sie nehmen diesen Kühler nun auch mit ins Programm, jedoch kann es bis der Kühler zu kaufen gibt bis zu 8 Wochen noch dauern.

In meinem Fall habe ich es nun anders geregelt, denn mein Sohn hat eine Gaming X von MSI verbaut dessen Kühler schon auf Caseking lieferbar ist.
Das habe ich mir nun bestellt und wir tauschen nun einfach unsere Grafikkarten aus.


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

klingt nach einem Win/Win Geschäft


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Die Grafikkarten sind beide gut.
Die Zotac bietet aber im Vergleich zur MSI etwas mehr Leistung.
Der Leistungsunterschied ist aber nicht groß und daher auch zu vernachlässigen.

Meine Zotac kommt anfangs bei niedriger Temperatur auf 2037 MHz und behält am ende noch 1987 Mhz.
Die MSI kommt anfangs nur auf 1999 MHz und behält am ende etwa 1897 MHz.

Das macht jetzt aber Real nicht viel aus, sind vielleicht ein paar FPS weniger, aber in einem Bereich wo die FPS dennoch vollkommen ausreichen.
Mir geht es aber weniger um die Leistung, sondern mehr  meine Grafikkarte mit einbinden zu können und so keine Grafikkarte zu haben die durch ihre Lüfter noch etwas Geräusche mit verursacht und noch wärme ins Gehäuse mit abgibt.

Bin aber dennoch gespannt was die MSI dann an Leistung unter Wasser erreicht...


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

zumindest die von dir beschriebene Reduzierung des Takts nach einer gewissen Zeit dürfte ja hauptsächlich von der Kühlung abhängen.
Und die definierst du mit dem Wasserblock ja komplett neu.
Von daher dürfte die MSI dann zumindest stabil bei 1999 bleiben.

Habt ihr die Karten noch selbst übertaktet oder sind die oben beschriebenen Taktraten direkt "out of the box"?


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme WasserkÃ¼hlung*

Richtig, davon gehe ich auch aus.
Mit der MSI habe ich keine OC Ergebnisse, da mein Sohn eher ein Anwender ist und ihm OC in diesem Sinn nicht interessiert.

Bei der Zotac konnte ich bisher unter Luft bis zu 2150 MHz CPU Takt und 4600 MHz VRam erreichen.
Wobei die 2150 MHz nicht ganz 100% für ein Dauerbetrieb stabil sind.

Stabil habe ich aber 2100 Mhz hin bekommen und mit Untervolt von 1,000v konnte ich auch 2066 MHz erreichen.


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Naja.. wenn du übertaktest ist ja eigentlich nur die individuelle Chipqualität, die Stromversorgung und die Kühl-Lösung ausschlaggebend.

Stromversorgung ist bei MSI und Zotac ziemlich gleich.
Chipqualität ist Silikon Lotterie
Kühlung machst du neu

von daher denke ich, dass die MSI für dein Vorhaben nicht besser oder schlechter sein wird, als die Zotac es gewesen wäre.
Aber für deinen Sohn ist die Zotac wegen der Luftkühlung die bessere Wahl.
Deswegen sprach ich von Win/Win


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

Ja genau, das denke ich auch. 
Für mein Sohn ist die Zotac wie du sagst besser und er hat dann noch den Vorteil der 5 Jahre Garantie die weiterhin erhalten bleiben.

Mit 2139 MHz hatte ich mal ein gutes Ergebnis erreichen können: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 OC Formula
Aber die Zotac habe ich selbst bisher immer unter Stock betrieben, da die Leistung hierzu vollkommen ausreichend war.
OC war bei mir nur zu Testzwecke interessant um zu sehen wie weit die Grafikkarte gehen könnte.


----------



## PandiGaming (30. März 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*

So ich habe Bitspower angeschrieben der Block wird in 1 Woche lieferbar sein und ich bin jetzt am schauen ob ich ich mir ihn aus Taiwan schicken lasse 181 Euro mit Porto Zoll etc 

Da das doch schön ne Hausnummer wird denke ich werde ich erst mb CPU und ram aus rüsten und dann in ein paar Monaten die wakü machen 

Lg


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2017)

*AW: Zotac gtx 1070 AMP!Extreme Wasserkühlung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ja die selbe Grafikkarte verbaut und die Alphacool hatte ich sogar ende des letzten Monats schon vorbestellt gehabt, da voraussichtlich 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit an standen.
> Leider hat sich die Lieferzeit vor ein paar Tagen von 1-2 Tagen auf "Liefertermin überschritten" geändert und laut Anfrage kann es noch voraussichtlich zwei Wochen dauern.
> 
> Hatte ich daher wieder storniert.
> ...


Lustig, der Kühler ist heute nach fast einem Monat wo ich dies geschrieben habe immer noch nicht auf ALC lieferbar.
Was machen die nur solange... 

Naja... soll mir egal sein, meine neuer EK-WB Kühler ist sowieso schöner und läuft 1A.


----------

